# Question about Foxfarm products



## Max (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi. 

I'd ask Foxfarm technical support this question, but they have no such service.  So, I thought I'd give it a shot here. 

I'm using Grow Big for vegg and I plan to use Tiger Bloom or Big Bloom for flowering.  Now, Foxfarm claims that "Grow Big" works in concert with their blooming ferts, and that it will "enhance plant size and structure allowing for more abundant fruit, flower, and bud set".  They seem to claim that Grow Big prepares the plant for flowering. 

Before I go to 12/12 though, I'd like to flush so that I can wash out any accumulated unused ferts in an attempt to prevent lock-out and to ensure that my blooming ferts are absorbed more efficiently. 

Here's the question:  If I flush, will I wash out all the "good stuff" from Grow Big, thereby eliminating whatever it is in Grow Big that prepares the plant for flowering?  In general, is it a bad idea to flush before going to 12/12 and switching to blooming nutes? 

Thanks very much, 
Max


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 21, 2005)

The time to switch from veg nutes to flowering nutes is 3 weeks into 12/12.
The plants need the high N of veg nutes to help it through the "stretch" that occurs during the first 3 weeks of 12/12.
What I do is continue veg nutes for the first 3 weeks, then flush and use flowering nutes after that.
"Foxfarm claims that "Grow Big" works in concert with their blooming ferts...".  In concert means using some of each during flowering.


----------



## Max (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you, Ganja!  I don't mean to gush, but I really appreciate your help.  I wish there was someway I could share my bounty with you -- you'll probably end up being responsible for most of it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 22, 2005)

Mucho gracias (translation = much grass). 
Helping people grow pot is thanks enough for me.


----------

